
Twitter CEO Jack Dorsey: I 'fully admit' our bias is 'more left-leaning' - hkai
http://thehill.com/policy/technology/402495-twitter-ceo-jack-dorsey-i-fully-admit-our-bias-is-more-left-leaning
======
bediger4000
I'm sorry, but the internal evidence is that Twitter's internal bias is _not_
left-leaning. It took a storm of complaints and publicity to get them to
punish Infowars, for example. There's lots of anecdotal data that has Twitter
punishing minor infractions of left-leaning users harsher than major
infractions by right-leaning users.

This looks like an elaborate excuse to give conservative/fascist opinions a
little affirmative action.

